# Send in your PHOTOS!!!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a last reminder, Im going to finish up the calendar on Sunday/Monday. I want to get it sent in next week.

We still need ACTION shots.. good in focus, Havs playing.

Also... HOLIDAY shots. Like Christms.. etc.. whatever you celebrate.

Summertime photos are always good.

Gert creative, use props if you want.. I have some super cute stuff. 

[email protected]


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Melissa. I just sent you a pic of Saydee just in case you need a 
*TOTALLY CUTE PHOTO OF A HAVANESE PUPPY SITTING IN A DAYLILY*

It's different from my avatar, but equally adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa,
Are you still thinking of doing a page of havs with people? I have some forum members with pups!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Amanda yes I am, do you think I should bump that one thread.. Ill have to ask everyone if its ok. Its going to be a collage with a ton of pics on that page.


----------

